# Wren



## jennorenno (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, I have a friend who met a philippino woman on line. He just visited her for three weeks only and wants to bring her to Australia. Ive looked over the necessary imformation for sponsors and im not sure if he will be successful.
He has only had consistent work for the last ten months of his life. He does not have any life savings.He lives in a caravan at a caravan park and has done for around 7 years. He pays rent for the site. 
He doesn't have much money and will have to save for the application. He has multiple criminal charges against him, has a tendancy to violence. The woman he is bringing out is very poor, no house or savings and has two dependent children which she will leave in the philipines.


----------

